# BIOHD-8 Compaq Error



## Comphateu (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay so I ran the diagnostics on my Compaq presario and the HDD failed the test saying BIOHD-8 error, I know this means my hard drive is failing but I don't think it is. Could it be a problem with the computer or what can I do to fix it? Is there any other programs I can use to check the drive? Sometimes when starting up the computer it just freezes at the windows 7 logo and doesn't continue to the log in screen but happens once in awhile. So if anyone has a fix to the BIOHD-8 error would be great!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can run the hard drive manufacturer diagnostics on the drive.

*Hard Drive Utilities*


----------



## Comphateu (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay thanks but where can I fund what harddrive I have?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager and expand Disk Drives

The model number of the hard drive should be listed.


----------



## Comphateu (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay so I used the Wester Digital Data LifeGuard Ran the Extended Test for it, SMART status is a PASS but for the Test Result: FAIL "08-Error was detected while repairing bad sectors. So does this means I need to replace a new harddrive and if I do will this remove the problem? How long do I have before a crash, Or is there something I can do to fix it? My hard drive isn't make and huge loud noises. What are the next steps? Thank you.!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Comphateu said:


> How long do I have before a crash


No way of knowing.

I would recommend making a backup of all your data (just in case)

By chance is the hard drive under warranty?

Get a replacement hard drive.


----------



## Comphateu (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have much to back up except my itunes library, so is there no hope for my Hard drive?, and is there a backup program that will constantly backup a certain folders whenever it gets changed? such as adding music to my: MY MUSIC folder and whenever I add something to it, it will update on the harddrive too? and is it possible to backup the OS so that I don't have to reinstall windows on the new harddrive taking up my last install on my CD? And what is the best harddrive brand too buy? Ive head western Digital is pretty reliable..?
thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i prefer wd drives

bad sectors breed like rabbits once they start

clone the drive over

Win 7 Upgrade for XXClone | | Tech Support Forum

wd drives usually come with a cloning app which you can get from their site


----------



## Comphateu (Aug 21, 2011)

Well it looks like my computer crashed when trying to install some ram....Atleast I got my music out of there in time. Is it worth saving the computer is already about 5 years old pretty beaten up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you only use it for email and surfing do the h/d

if you use it for more intensive purposes may be better to renew

ram should not be a problem provided it is the right ram for the computer and is seated properly


----------

